# Have You pushed the buttom (and bought online)?



## tagliatelle (Jul 16, 2006)

Everyone knows that it is possible to buy online. The purpose of this threat is to get multiple replies and answering me with replying if there is a good reason to purchase an educational imac or to refuse it for some reason.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Deltamac
> 
> That is an academic question (LOL), as Apple will not sell it to you at this time, even as an education-related individual. Apple is now selling that model only to institutions. Go through your school, or your Apple education rep for other answers.



I perfectly understand that you get a temporaly salesargument if you favorite one type of users. My first mac was sold as studentcomputer. I hearth at the radio "student 10% less for a 460". I phoned the store and the shopmanager drove me home with my edumac.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 16, 2006)

tagliatelle said:


> Everyone knows that it is possible to buy online. The purpose of this threat is to get multiple replies and answering me with replying if there is a good reason to purchase an educational imac or to refuse it for some reason.



That is an academic question (LOL), as Apple will not sell it to you at this time, even as an education-related individual. Apple is now selling that model only to institutions. Go through your school, or your Apple education rep for other answers.


----------

